# Are you a cat or dog person?



## Xerolin (Jun 15, 2016)

Tell meeeeee

I'm a cat person. Funny considering I've only had 1 cat. I just prefer them over dogs. please dont kill me


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 15, 2016)

I'm a cat person in can only have 1 as pet
But because they have die I get another
So I had 4 that die for various reasons
And now I have 1  so total of 5


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 15, 2016)

I'm a dog person.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm very much a dog person. Cats remind me of something you don't want to know.


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 16, 2016)

I love cats but I'm tired of this thread getting recreated every week.


----------



## Miii (Jun 16, 2016)

Where's the both option? I love cats and dogs. And snakes. And fish. And pretty much every other animal.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jun 16, 2016)

I like both but I love dogs more hehe


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 16, 2016)

Great the millionth thread about the same exact topic, anyways I love both, I've only had dogs, and we just recently got a new one, after we had to put down our old dogs, one of them had tumors in his head, and the other one had a messed up back, it was really sad, this is the new dog we just recently got, she's 3 years old.



Spoiler: Doggie


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Jun 16, 2016)

kitty cat


----------



## Cailey (Jun 16, 2016)

cats all the way.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 16, 2016)

i really like both but dogs take the cake!


----------



## Promarged36 (Jun 16, 2016)

I've always loved dogs


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 16, 2016)

Cats for sure


----------



## Sicatiff (Jun 16, 2016)

Im a dog person because they give more love than cats do.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 16, 2016)

Dogs actually save lives, you dont see a cat getting an award medal


----------



## focus (Jun 16, 2016)

dogs are the best i'd kill for a dog just look at my signature omg


----------



## Thunder (Jun 16, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> i really like both but dogs take the cake!



this, basically. except my dog takes socks, shoes and napkins.


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 16, 2016)

Dogs, no question about itt.

Cats are...alright...I suppose. They're extremely unloyal, and I feel they aren't as fun, and neither as rewarding as a dog. 

Dogs are also a lot cuter lmao


----------



## piichinu (Jun 16, 2016)

A dog and lizard person


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 16, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Dogs, no question about itt.
> 
> Cats are...alright...I suppose. They're extremely unloyal, and I feel they aren't as fun, and neither as rewarding as a dog.
> 
> Dogs are also a lot cuter lmao



YES! A HUNDRED TIMES, YES! Dogs will scratch the door until you come home, and unlike cats, if they escape or get lost they come back


----------



## Crash (Jun 16, 2016)

im a both person


----------



## Cascade (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm a both person.


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Jun 16, 2016)

Dogs for sure!

(plus im a dog walker. XD)


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 16, 2016)

Definitely a cat person. Dogs are just too needy. Cats are more chill. I can relate to that.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 16, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> Definitely a cat person. Dogs are just too needy. Cats are more chill. I can relate to that.



Yeah dogs are more dependent, but when your house is on fire, don't expect Mr. Precious Mittens to drag you out .-.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 16, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> Yeah dogs are more dependent, but when your house is on fire, don't expect Mr. Precious Mittens to drag you out .-.



I wouldn't expect our dog to drag me out either.


----------



## bigger34 (Jun 16, 2016)

Cats.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 16, 2016)

I used to like dogs better growing up cause all the cats I knew were grouchy and never wanted to be around people. Now that we have our cat, it has opened my eyes about the little kitties! I now prefer cats to dogs.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm a cat person


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 16, 2016)

You don't see people making movies about cats .-. (cause they don't do anything)


----------



## MishMeesh (Jun 16, 2016)

I love both equally. I grew up with a cat and a dog. If I MUST choose one over the other, I usually go with cat because they're the one I would prefer having to take care of. A lot less high maintenance.


----------



## Chicha (Jun 16, 2016)

I like both but I chose neither. Ferrets are where it's at. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Charcolor (Jun 16, 2016)

i'm a cat person, but i still absolutely adore dogs!!!!


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 16, 2016)

Cats. I like how lax and sassy they can be but I don't have one because there are birds in my house


----------



## pandapples (Jun 16, 2016)

Definitely a cat person. Dogs are too much maintenance for me. They're cute though and I wish I could take care of one but I just don't think I have the time.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 16, 2016)

Everyone who voted cat, go get one and bring it to the police so they can teach it how to sniff drugs at the airport .-.


----------



## MorningStar (Jun 16, 2016)

I love dogs. They're smart, loyal, and playful. Generally. But I'm also allergic to them, and prefer cats. Cats are quieter, less pushy, and can be truly charming. Not that dogs can't be.

I guess I'm a bit bothered that there's a "Neither" option, but not a "Both" option. I love dogs, but I would prefer to OWN a cat.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 16, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> Everyone who voted cat, go get one and bring it to the police so they can teach it how to sniff drugs at the airport .-.



I didn't realize this was a dog vs cat competition... ??

I like dogs more because I've lived with dogs my whole life and still do. My family is allergic to cats so we've never had one, but I still love them too. I've just had more experience with dogs.


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 16, 2016)

I love both cats and dogs, they're both adorable and make great companions (even though I've never had either of them lol...), but I'm definitely more of a dog person.


----------



## Acruoxil (Jun 16, 2016)

Both are equally good (


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 16, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> You don't see people making movies about cats .-. (cause they don't do anything)



But there are a lot of viral cat videos because they do so many cute and funny things.


----------



## Araie (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm definitely more of a cat person. I like how sweet and gentle they are, while dogs are a bit more hyper, to say the least.


----------



## moonford (Jun 16, 2016)

I honestly prefer Cats, their much cuter than dogs and they don't smell as bad to me, their very playful with me and they get all happy and purr when I watch TV on the couch with them.
I like both, but cats are WAY WAY WAY WAY WAY WAY WAY better! No question about. cx Lmao.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ShayminSkies said:


> Everyone who voted cat, go get one and bring it to the police so they can teach it how to sniff drugs at the airport .-.



Could you please leave cats alone?
Its really annoying, just because there not your little workers doesn't mean there awful.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 16, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> I honestly prefer Cats, their much cuter than dogs and they don't smell as bad to me, their very playful with me and they get all happy and purr when I watch TV on the couch with them.
> I like both, but cats are WAY WAY WAY WAY WAY WAY WAY better! No question about. cx Lmao.



If cats are WAY WAY WAY WAY WAY WAY WAY better, then how come they don't rescue people, or work for people, or help disabled people(such as people who are blind), and pull sleighs? This dog saved a girl who got stuck in a snowdrift by going in front of her so that she holds on to it, and pulled her out!

- - - Post Merge - - -

There are stories about Old Yeller and Lassie for a reason .-.


----------



## moonford (Jun 16, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> If cats are WAY WAY WAY WAY WAY WAY WAY better, then how come they don't rescue people, or work for people, or help disabled people(such as people who are blind), and pull sleighs? This dog saved a girl who got stuck in a snowdrift by going in front of her so that she holds on to it, and pulled her out!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> There are stories about Old Yeller and Lassie for a reason .-.



Do you think I care?
Its MY opinion. Please go spread your annoyance somewhere else your annoying us kitty lovers. 
I also love my Kittie's because I can relate to thier chill attitude's. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and here's a little video for Shaymin. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-Kf6kL6jVE
Enjoy.


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 16, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> If cats are WAY WAY WAY WAY WAY WAY WAY better, then how come they don't rescue people, or work for people, or help disabled people(such as people who are blind), and pull sleighs? This dog saved a girl who got stuck in a snowdrift by going in front of her so that she holds on to it, and pulled her out!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> There are stories about Old Yeller and Lassie for a reason .-.



I think it's unfair to say how because dogs can save people and ****, they're better as a pet.

I dont think cats are good company and much fun, but some people do, and just because cats aren't going to do jobs for humans, does not mean they're not a valuable pet.

But I do see what you're saying. I guess I'm assuming most people are comparing the animals as pets, but if we're discussing their..."contribution" to society, then.. yeah...I get it xD


----------



## moonford (Jun 16, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I think it's unfair to say how because dogs can save people and ****, they're better as a pet.
> 
> I dont think cats are good company and much fun, but some people do, and just because cats aren't going to do jobs for humans, does not mean they're not a valuable pet.
> 
> But I do see what you're saying. I guess I'm assuming most people are comparing the animals as pets, but if we're discussing their..."contribution" to society, then.. yeah...I get it xD



Thanks for explaining this. c:


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 16, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> If cats are WAY WAY WAY WAY WAY WAY WAY better, then how come they don't rescue people, or work for people, or help disabled people(such as people who are blind), and pull sleighs? This dog saved a girl who got stuck in a snowdrift by going in front of her so that she holds on to it, and pulled her out!



One of my cats is a professional mouse killer, so they can do useful things.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 16, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> If cats are WAY WAY WAY WAY WAY WAY WAY better, then how come they don't rescue people, or work for people, or help disabled people(such as people who are blind), and pull sleighs? This dog saved a girl who got stuck in a snowdrift by going in front of her so that she holds on to it, and pulled her out!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> There are stories about Old Yeller and Lassie for a reason .-.



cats aren't physically capable of doing most of those things you listed. but they still make great pets and they're just as comforting as dogs.

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh btw a cat did save a boy one time. a dog was attacking the little boy and the cat came and scared it off. so I guess I'm wrong that cats aren't capable of saving someone,  just not as often as dogs do

too lazy to find it but you can google it if you don't believe me


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 16, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Do you think I care?
> Its MY opinion. Please go spread your annoyance somewhere else your annoying us kitty lovers.
> I also love my Kittie's because I can relate to thier chill attitude's.
> 
> ...



Oh I saw that video before a longgggg time ago, I'm not saying to hate cats, but its pretty shameful that most people voted cat, even though dogs actually *do* something. It's like giving the science fair award to a kid who looks attractive, and not giving the award to the person who actually made the project better, but they are less attractive. Also thats just 1 cat, but I have read too many stories with dogs saving people .-.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And yes I know cats kill rats, but dogs are capable of doing that as well, because one time we found a dead rat in their dog house that they killed, plus its called rat traps and poisoning, most cat people don't want the cats touching the rat because of diseases :/


----------



## Byngo (Jun 16, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> Oh I saw that video before a longgggg time ago, I'm not saying to hate cats, but its pretty shameful that most people voted cat, even though dogs actually *do* something. It's like giving the science fair award to a kid who looks attractive, and not giving the award to the person who actually made the project better, but they are less attractive. Also thats just 1 cat, but I have read too many stories with dogs saving people .-.



u realize on the other hand, dogs _harm_ people far more often than cats?

it's not shameful to prefer cats over dogs


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 16, 2016)

ByngoTheElf said:


> u realize on the other hand, dogs _harm_ people far more often than cats?
> 
> it's not shameful to prefer cats over dogs



Yeah those are the dogs that people trained horribly as a puppy, or had no loving family .-.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also I found this in a study: *There are more dog people than cat people. About six percent more US households own dogs than own cats. In survey after survey, people who say they love dogs outnumber cat-lovers by as much as five to one.*


----------



## moonford (Jun 16, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> Yeah those are the dogs that people trained horribly as a puppy, or had no loving family .-.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also I found this in a study: *There are more dog people than cat people. About six percent more US households own dogs than own cats. In survey after survey, people who say they love dogs outnumber cat-lovers by as much as five to one.*



That's US households not universal, but I'm sure the results would be the same.


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 16, 2016)

I love both, I have cats now but it's really hard to pick, they're both great.

imo an animals obedience/worth to a human doesn't make them better than another animal!!!


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jun 16, 2016)

I love them both but have a special affinity for cats. Someday I'll have my own!


----------



## TomRiddle (Jun 16, 2016)

I like them both.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 17, 2016)

csts b/c in my experience, dogs are all in-your-face.



ShayminSkies said:


> YES! A HUNDRED TIMES, YES! Dogs will scratch the door until you come home, and unlike cats, if they escape or get lost they come back



i had to leave my pet cat outside for a while and when he left he _always_ came back so idk what you're talking about.


----------



## AnonymousFish (Jun 17, 2016)

Whether I want to be or not, I'm a dog person by default. I'm allergic to cats! Their fur gives me a rash and I wheeze when I'm around them  There's a breed of cat I adore and I've always wanted one, too: Munchkin kitties are adorable, but I can't live around one *sniff*

I love dogs (short-haired dogs) though


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 17, 2016)

Cat person for sure. I don't really like dogs, especially big dogs. I can't stand the smell of dogs


----------



## MishMeesh (Jun 17, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> You don't see people making movies about cats .-. (cause they don't do anything)



I'm sorry you live in a world where The Aristocats isn't a movie


----------



## Twisterheart (Jun 17, 2016)

I prefer cats. I grew up around them, so they are just a big part of my life now. I have several cats now, and they are the sweetest animals you could have. They're never aggressive, and they love attention. They also warm up to people very easily and once they do they love cuddles. I feel like cats are judged too harshly. Just because they can't detect bombs doesn't mean they aren't good pets. Cats keep people company. They are cute and they have great personalities. Each cat is different and it all depends on how you raise them.


----------



## MorningStar (Jun 17, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> Yeah those are the dogs that people trained horribly as a puppy, or had no loving family .-.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also I found this in a study: *There are more dog people than cat people. About six percent more US households own dogs than own cats. In survey after survey, people who say they love dogs outnumber cat-lovers by as much as five to one.*



Your constant comparisons of why dogs are better than cats is like saying parrots are better pets than ferrets because they talk.

They're completely different animals. Some people prefer reptiles, some people prefer birds, some people prefer dogs over cats. Yes, dogs can be trained more easily and are more often seen in movies, but... Pretty sure it's cat videos that are all over the internet, and pretty sure "crazy cat lady" is more common than crazy dog lady.

We get it. Dogs are awesome. I don't think anyone here has denied that. But cats are completely different animals. They bat toys around instead of fetching them, purr instead of lick, and rub instead of laying at your feet. Don't compare the two. It's not a competition. It's just about what people prefer.

(And regarding my earlier comparison of "dogs are better than cats because they can do A, B, and C" to parrots being better than ferrets because they can talk? Ferrets are awesome too. Totally not hatin' on the mustelidae family.)


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 17, 2016)

MishMeesh said:


> I'm sorry you live in a world where The Aristocats isn't a movie



I mean actual real-life looking movies, not cartoons .-.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Read Up. This is a famous classic. 
The best friend a man has in this world may turn against him and become his enemy. His son or daughter that he has reared with loving care may prove ungrateful. Those who are nearest and dearest to us, those whom we trust with our happiness and our good name, may become traitors to their faith. The money that a man has, he may lose. It flies away from him, perhaps when he needs it the most. A man?s reputation may be sacrificed in a moment of ill-considered action. The people who are prone to fall on their knees to do us honor when success is with us may be the first to throw the stone of malice when failure settles its cloud upon our heads. The one absolutely unselfish friend that a man can have in this selfish world, the one that never deserts him and the one that never proves ungrateful or treacherous is his dog.  A man?s dog stands by him in prosperity and in poverty, in health and in sickness. He will sleep on the cold ground, where the wintry winds blow and the snow drives fiercely, if only he may be near his master?s side. He will kiss the hand that has no food to offer, he will lick the wounds and sores that come in encounters with the roughness of the world. He guards the sleep of his pauper master as if he were a prince. When all other friends desert, he remains. When riches take wings and reputation falls to pieces, he is as constant in his love as the sun in its journey through the heavens. If fortune drives the master forth an outcast in the world, friendless and homeless, the faithful dog asks no higher privilege than that of accompanying him to guard against danger, to fight against his enemies, and when the last scene of all comes, and death takes the master in its embrace and his body is laid away in the cold ground, no matter if all other friends pursue their way, there by his graveside will the noble dog be found, his head between his paws, his eyes sad but open in alert watchfulness, faithful and true even to death. - Senator Graham Vest


----------



## MorningStar (Jun 17, 2016)

Yeah, ignore the person who made a logical argument to do after the person who posted a link of a scene from a movie about cats when you specifically said no one ever makes movies about cats.

If anything just killed your argument, that did. xD


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 17, 2016)

1. I quoted the person who posted it
2. I quoted them, because when I said dog movies, I mean actor real life movies, not cartoons


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2016)

dogs.. cause i'm mostly around those i guess. i don't mind either animals really but i'm not too much around cats or know em too well so yeah dogs.


----------



## moonford (Jun 17, 2016)

@ShayminSkies, Dogs are Completely from Cats and Cats are completely different Dogs, you haven't compared Dogs to other pets e.g Hamster's, saying that there awful, unloyal and can't do jobs for Humans yet you do it for Cats, your statements are unfair, don't forgot that cats are much weaker than most dogs and can't do most things dogs can do, you just don't like Cats we get the point.
Also dogs are not all as sweet as you make them out to be. : /


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 17, 2016)

1. I have 2 dogs with me rn.
2. I didn't compare them to other pets becasue this poll isn't hamsters, snakes, birds, and the list goes on isn't it?


----------



## moonford (Jun 17, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> 1. I have 2 dogs with me rn.
> 2. I didn't compare them to other pets becasue this poll isn't hamsters, snakes, birds, and the list goes on isn't it?



Do you think I care if you have two dogs? What does that have to with anything with what i said, also have you ever had a cat? Just asking...


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 17, 2016)

I don't get the conversation about films? Google "cat movies" there's definitely a good few, most that come up are cartoon ones, but not all are. Also, cats have much more "viral videos" and things; grumpy cat, long cat, the thousands of cat videos on youtube?

Anyway, I don't see how about animals ability to be "movie worthy" or to entertain humans makes that animal better than another one? Humans aren't the top of everything, and animal shouldn't have to serve us to be liked?

Neither is better than the other, actually, no animal is better than another (humans included) the questions just asking what we personally prefer? It doesn't need to be argued about? you prefer dogs? you hate cats? cool, it doesn't matter, it's not serious, honestly lmao


----------



## moonford (Jun 17, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> I don't get the conversation about films? Google "cat movies" there's definitely a good few, most that come up are cartoon ones, but not all are. Also, cats have much more "viral videos" and things; grumpy cat, long cat, the thousands of cat videos on youtube?
> 
> Anyway, I don't see how about animals ability to be "movie worthy" or to entertain humans makes that animal better than another one? Humans aren't the top of everything, and animal shouldn't have to serve us to be liked?
> 
> Neither is better than the other, actually, no animal is better than another (humans included) the questions just asking what we personally prefer? It doesn't need to be argued about? you prefer dogs? you hate cats? cool, it doesn't matter, it's not serious, honestly lmao



Thanks I appreciate this.


----------



## Romaki (Jun 17, 2016)

Cats


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 17, 2016)

I said I had 2 dogs because you said they arent sweet, here is some proof of an adorable LOYAL animal


----------



## moonford (Jun 17, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> I honestly prefer Cats, their much cuter than dogs and they don't smell as bad to me, their very playful with me and they get all happy and purr when I watch TV on the couch with them.
> I like both, but cats are WAY WAY WAY WAY WAY WAY WAY better! No question about. cx Lmao.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



The first statement was *Sarcastic* I really wanted to see Shaymins reaction, since you were bugging me. c:
Even though the cute and smell bad was a mix of my opinion &  expirence with these animals. CX
Also I wrote "way" several times and in caps to trigger you. You annoy me, I annoy you, now leave them alone please.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ShayminSkies said:


> I said I had 2 dogs because you said they arent sweet, here is some proof of an adorable LOYAL animalView attachment 175341



I said they aren't as sweet as you make them out to be, meaning they're behaviour.
Also that dog is so cute. c:


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 17, 2016)

Too late you already "triggered" me and so you did that to annoy me on purpose, but I guess I know why most people voted cat, its because everyone is on the internet, but good to know that there are more people who vote dogs outside this forum


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 17, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> I said I had 2 dogs because you said they arent sweet, here is some proof of an adorable LOYAL animalView attachment 175341



Oh yes, because an animal has to be _ "loyal" _ to be loved by humans? No. And there's no argument needed here, you obviously prefer dogs, but others prefer cats, it's cool, it's fine. lmao

side note, that is one adorable dog!! they look so fluffy and cute


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 17, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> Oh yes, because an animal has to be _ "loyal" _ to be loved by humans? No. And there's no argument needed here, you obviously prefer dogs, but others prefer cats, it's cool, it's fine. lmao
> 
> side note, that is one adorable dog!! they look so fluffy and cute



She's a cocker spaniel, we are her 4th owner, but hopefully her last, the other people couldn't keep her because of issues like a sick family member, and an apartment


----------



## Byngo (Jun 17, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> but good to know that there are more people who vote dogs outside this forum



oh my god does it matter which are more popular

like seriously lmao


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 17, 2016)

anyone want 3 free white carnations? i found them


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 17, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> She's a cocker spaniel, we are her 4th owner, but hopefully her last, the other people couldn't keep her because of issues like a sick family member, and an apartment



that's cute!! my friend loves cocker spaniels and she's recently adopted one that's had a few homes too, hopefully you'll be a loving home for her forever!!


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 17, 2016)

Actually everyone who I "pissed" come to my town for purple roses. Rn I have no use for them in my town

- - - Post Merge - - -

I know I pissed off Whiteflamingo, maybe some other people?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 17, 2016)

Dogs. I'm allergic to cats.


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 17, 2016)

Sorta random, but this is my cocker spaniel lmao


Spoiler


----------



## Cudon (Jun 17, 2016)

I'm an absolute cat person but that has a lot to do with the fact that I basically grew up as the daughter of a ''cat lady''. I just adore them, they have so much personality and I love sleeping with my kitties.


----------



## Discord (Jun 17, 2016)

I'm a Dog Person.

Cats can be really irritating and annoying in my opinion.


----------



## LethalLulu (Jun 17, 2016)

I prefer the majority of cats over dogs, but it really depends on the personality of the animal.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jun 17, 2016)

I'm a cat person.  I've never been very fond of dogs.


----------



## The Pennifer (Jun 17, 2016)

DOGS! ... Because ...



Spoiler: ❤️❤️❤️



*LULU*


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 17, 2016)

cat person, just because I like their independence more 

but dogs are cute too


----------



## ams (Jun 18, 2016)

God I love cats. My city is opening a cat cafe soon and I'm super excited.


----------



## kayleee (Jun 18, 2016)

I don't particularly enjoy either but if I had to choose id say dog

Except I hate everyone's dog but my own so


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 18, 2016)

Cats are way better, I do enjoy a good dog here and there but cats for the most part. I am also a big fan of reptiles.


----------



## Katattacc (Jun 18, 2016)

this might be hard to believe but i am a cat person


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 18, 2016)

im a dog person. cats look like they could kill you anytime.


----------



## Rubylena (Jun 19, 2016)

dogs all the way!


----------



## vexnir (Jun 19, 2016)

Dogs forever. I adore dogs.


----------



## Dim (Jun 19, 2016)

Dogs for sure. Cats are so overrated.


----------



## DivaCrossing (Jun 19, 2016)

I love both, but I love cats a little more. I have one too, so that's also a bit of a giveaway


----------



## Chrysopal (Oct 9, 2016)

Dog person! Cats smell so bad.


----------



## Kurashiki (Oct 9, 2016)

cat person for sure, i love dogs too though


----------



## Lightspring (Oct 9, 2016)

Well, I like cats and dogs equally...


----------



## vel (Oct 9, 2016)

i like both but cats are cute


----------



## mintellect (Oct 9, 2016)

Cats, hands down. Not only do I like the animal better I act more like a cat than a dog anyway.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 10, 2016)

I love both, but I am very much a cat person! =^-^=


----------



## Skyzeri (Oct 10, 2016)

Cats and I just click better. You also don't have to take them out at least three times a day!


----------



## Elin1O (Oct 10, 2016)

Dogs. I think they're more happy and friendly, and as much as I love cats, I like dogs even more.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 10, 2016)

i consider myself a hamster person because they r honestly so cute omfgmfmgfg

I really like dogs more than cats, I need energetic pets who love people all the time since I'm a 100% extrovert


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Oct 10, 2016)

Cats=snakes with fur

Thus, a dog is the obvious choice.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 10, 2016)

doggies doggies doggies


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 10, 2016)

Take a wild guess which one I am.


----------



## glacies (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm a dog person. I've grown up with them my whole life.

I've never owned a cat but I used to be so scared of them until a few months ago.

I've gotten over it, I find them adorable and mostly harmless but I'm still a dog person.


----------



## Akira-chan (Oct 10, 2016)

Dog person, never had a cat. Plus I don't thing cats like me. I much prefer the all loving borking puppers and woofers.


----------



## Pookie4557 (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm more of a cat person, but I love all of my pets.


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2016)

honestly i like cats a looooot better than dogs for two reasons

they're lazy like me & we can cuddle lots


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2016)

double post = =


----------



## Becca617 (Oct 12, 2016)

Cats. I've loved them ever since I was a little kid, to this day my cats always head-butt me and want me to pet them when I come home, they enjoy my company and I enjoy theirs. I have a dog as well (because my mother wanted one) but I don't really see myself getting a dog when I'm older? Dogs are honestly just too much for me to handle, no thank you. When they start to bark especially it gives me just immediate stress, I don't know why.


----------



## ZoeNeko (Oct 12, 2016)

Read username to find out
_huehuehue_


----------



## NeonxVandal (Oct 14, 2016)

Both! Had many cats and dogs growing up. As well as rabbits, hamsters, mice, birds and fish. Love all animals in general. But not so much into reptiles or amphibians as pets.. xD

P.s. Voted dogs because that's what I currently have at home.


----------



## N a t (Oct 14, 2016)

I love, love, LOVE dogs.

But I am still a cat person. I guess because cats require just a little less maintenance, and if you're lucky, they're also less destructive.

Like, how often do you meet a super smelly cat? While a cute lil doggo can get super smelly and need a bath in like, an hour...


----------

